# Mossies all Dead!!!



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I had three Mossy frogs that I had in an extra large critter keeper, about the size of a 10 gallon. They where shy of a year old. They where fed every other day and water changed every three days. They had no substrate just water and plastic plants, tank kept at a slant. The tank was cleaned with vinegar and hydrogen peroxide. Temps range from 67-78 degrees. I found all three dead today in various locations (one on plant, one in water, one on back in dry side) Water a mix of RO and tap. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Suicide pact?

Sorry, no laughing matter... I had the same thing happen to me a year or two ago with three toads that I kept. I had no explanation either.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Temp, poison, gas are what come to mind for me.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Here are pictures of two.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

How sad :-( Wish I could help ya, but I haven't kept mossies. Just wanted to send some encouragement your way.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Did you do a water change recently? Where I grew up, we would occasionally lose several fish within days of doing a water change. Turns out the local water service would add a strong dose of chlorine every so often to "keep things clean". The recommended dose of dechlorinator was apparently not enough to neutralize the extra chlorine in the tap water. 

I randomly lost a male mossy that was about a year old out of my group of 4 males. Two other males, in an apparent act of desperation, attempted to amplex the poor guy, and I guess he drowned.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

No, I was going to do a water change tonight before I take them school for the kids.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

tap or bottled jason? i know my tap water is horrible as we had it tested and mn is suppoised to be really good. the stores are making bux from all the water jugs i buy and i'm starting to get a bigger right arm from carrying keep your chin up. so sorry that happened. huge bummer and then even worse when you just have no clue. kristy


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I recently lost some mantella due to unexpected cold front here in N.Y. The heat was still off from the summer.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I know my males all fight constantly and will amplex each othe and submerge themselves. I had to separate 2 because they would both grab smaller ones and drag them under. Vicious frogs without a female present...


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Then the last one would`ve had to take it`s own life? They look very dark. Any cold drops lately, could bring chytrid to harmful stage. Because of the skin darkening I`d do a chytrid test.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I just searched chytrid it seems that keeping frogs can be more difficult then I thought. How dose a hobbiest compete with this awful bugger?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Dean said:


> I just searched chytrid it seems that keeping frogs can be more difficult then I thought. How dose a hobbiest compete with this awful bugger?


I think you can detect chytrid by having fecal testing ran.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> I think you can detect chytrid by having fecal testing ran.


Chytrid can't be diagnosed through a fecal exam. It involves collecting samples by taking skin swabs and sending them off to a lab that can run the test involved.

I'm on my way out the door to work or I'd look for you. Do a search on chytrid testing.

I'm sorry for the loss of your frogs.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

you may be able to swab the holding tank as well just in case as chytrid will be present wherever it is not dry. just my opinion and have heard it may be an option to just swab our tanks rather than our frogs in the future. kristy



EDIT: this is something i had heard at mwff...it may be offered to asn member of twi/asn but am not ujp to par on the full details. So it MAY be possible to swab the tank, i am not sure on if it is, but sounds feasible as chytrid spores spread as long as everything is wet. If your frogs had it , i would think the tank would have it as well. like i said, i'm not up to par on the whole details of swabbing the tank, but it wouldnt be something i would not consider trying to find out if it is possible to do. hopefully it would be and maybe you could find some closure to the problem. again, it is a huge bummer, and i know that first hand how it feels to lose a frog and not know why.


----------

